# Sales Presentation - Orlando



## elaraowner (Jan 8, 2014)

HGVC called my husband and offered him a 3 night stay at any of the orlando resorts and a $200 voucher to attend a presentation.  We accepted it since we planned on going to Disney this year.  We are using our points to extend the trip.  We have no desire to upgrade and if we do (thanks to this site) we would do so on ebay.  How do we make the presentation as painless as possible?  We will have our 3 and 5 year old with us.  Any tips for the newbie?


----------



## presley (Jan 8, 2014)

Tell them upfront that you will be buying resale if you ever decide to add on.  Print out some completed Ebay auctions to show them what you are willing to pay.  

Looks like you bought Elara direct.  They will use that as a springboard to sell you on buying direct for Elite status.  Do all your elite research ahead of time so you can tell them why paying tens of thousands of dollars for elite status isn't worth the $100 or so you will save each year by having Elite.


----------



## JenMuse (Jan 8, 2014)

Just keep saying no. Don't give any more information than required. Don't give excuses. Just a simple no keeps closed many other avenues of attack.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish I had young ones to take to a sales presentation.  :hysterical:  Just sayin.


----------



## feed the otter (Jan 8, 2014)

We always let them know up front we've got plans at the end of their presentation (60, 90 minutes, or however long), watch the clock, and then politely end the presentation when time is up if they don't do so themselves. They make the terms, we just hold them to their own contract. All good.


----------



## jin (Jan 9, 2014)

feed the otter said:


> We always let them know up front we've got plans at the end of their presentation (60, 90 minutes, or however long), watch the clock, and then politely end the presentation when time is up if they don't do so themselves. They make the terms, we just hold them to their own contract. All good.



I've done the same, and it has always worked out well -- although I haven't done a presentation in a long time as the terms I've been offered are nowheres near as good as the posters!


----------



## vegasVIP (Jan 9, 2014)

My advice is not take the kids and if they allow, only send your husband.  What happens is, if you shut them down they turn and try to sell your husband.  If that does not work, they put up disney resorts as another angle for the kids.  The less people present, the better.  For me another advantage is when they pull my file and see what I paid, it shaves more time off.  

I just attended an "Update" over New Years in Vegas and was out in 20 minutes with my $150.00 dining cert.


----------



## elaraowner (Jan 9, 2014)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I wish I had young ones to take to a sales presentation.  :hysterical:  Just sayin.



This is funny because I know my kids will start brawling right in the middle of the presentation and I am totally going to use them as the excuse to get the hell out of there ASAP!:whoopie:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 10, 2014)

elaraowner said:


> This is funny because I know my kids will start brawling right in the middle of the presentation and I am totally going to use them as the excuse to get the hell out of there ASAP!:whoopie:



I agree. Sometimes the kids are a good strategy b/c they never want to be at these places and would rather get to wherever you are headed after the presentation.


----------



## dansimms (Jan 10, 2014)

*So glad I don't sell timeshare anymore*

Glad I got out of timeshare sales after 3 months.  An awful experience.  It would take 2 hours to get to work........only to have the chance of speaking to one couple, or two with exactly the same thoughts and game plan.


----------



## Uscjusto (Jan 10, 2014)

dansimms said:


> Glad I got out of timeshare sales after 3 months.  An awful experience.  It would take 2 hours to get to work........only to have the chance of speaking to one couple, or two with exactly the same thoughts and game plan.



From your experience, how often do the salespeople blatantly lie to the consumers?
For example the sales guy in Vegas told me he was an owner and showed me a bunch of photos of his family on HGVC trips. The Orlando sales lady had annual family vacation photos of her son at different HGVC locations.  
She told me how she booked a bunch if rooms during open season for her extended family to stay with her and how easy and convenient it was.


----------



## dansimms (Jan 10, 2014)

*Manhattan Club*

I sold for a brief time at Manhattan Club in NYC.  80 + percent of the Salesperson seemed desperate for a sale, so I wouldn't put anything past them.  We were taught a bit of a scam......indicating that the junior 1 bed room was sold out, but occasionally became available for sale if an owner had recently wanted to trade it in for a bigger unit.  So it wasn't a formal part of our tour.......but was plainly visible to an observant tour goer.  When they had sticker shock in hearing of the price, the fall back was to tell them that 'today' we had one of these Junior 1 Bed Rooms.  As a result, they represented about half of our sales.  It was a way to catch the well prepared couple who was there for freebees off guard and increase the likelihood of a sale.  I looked to leave soon after seeing this was how they did business.  They had 2 or 3 Reps making all the money and the rest weren't even making a living.  It was cut throat.  One of the most surreal things I ever witnessed was a fist fight between one of the managers......an ex-cop and a sales rep I didn't care for that was very belligerant to the other sales people.  This was just a few feet from where I and others were having our meeting with prospective buyers.  It was really a disgraceful place to work in my opinion.  Sales Reps quit on a regular basis and they always had new replacements ready to step right in.  There was a daily 'motivational' sales meeting that was an insult to our intelligence. You could sense the envy when a person had an easy time of selling a time share, because some would go weeks without a sale.  Some days there weren't enough prospects to go around, so you wasted all day coming into the office to give no tours.  So I would say it is safe to say that a desperate salesperson would stretch the truth so that they could put food on their table. It might be there only sale for the month and for that we earned a little over $1,000.  Not a lot of money for people living in the NYC Tri State area, where a studio can rent for $3,000 or more per month.  Good riddance!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 10, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I sold for a brief time at Manhattan Club in NYC.  80 + percent of the Salesperson seemed desperate for a sale, so I wouldn't put anything past them.  We were taught a bit of a scam......indicating that the junior 1 bed room was sold out, but occasionally became available for sale if an owner had recently wanted to trade it in for a bigger unit.  So it wasn't a formal part of our tour.......but was plainly visible to an observant tour goer.  When they had sticker shock in hearing of the price, the fall back was to tell them that 'today' we had one of these Junior 1 Bed Rooms.  As a result, they represented about half of our sales.  It was a way to catch the well prepared couple who was there for freebees off guard and increase the likelihood of a sale.  I looked to leave soon after seeing this was how they did business.  They had 2 or 3 Reps making all the money and the rest weren't even making a living.  It was cut throat.  One of the most surreal things I ever witnessed was a fist fight between one of the managers......an ex-cop and a sales rep I didn't care for that was very belligerant to the other sales people.  This was just a few feet from where I and others were having our meeting with prospective buyers.  It was really a disgraceful place to work in my opinion.  Sales Reps quit on a regular basis and they always had new replacements ready to step right in.  There was a daily 'motivational' sales meeting that was an insult to our intelligence. You could sense the envy when a person had an easy time of selling a time share, because some would go weeks without a sale.  Some days there weren't enough prospects to go around, so you wasted all day coming into the office to give no tours.  So I would say it is safe to say that a desperate salesperson would stretch the truth so that they could put food on their table. It might be there only sale for the month and for that we earned a little over $1,000.  Not a lot of money for people living in the NYC Tri State area, where a studio can rent for $3,000 or more per month.  Good riddance!



Sadly part of the scam was over selling weeks as well - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202743


----------



## dansimms (Jan 10, 2014)

*Another myth*

Manhattan Club kept telling us they didn't know how much longer they would have inventory for us to sell.  That was 10 years ago.  They always wanted sales 'on edge'.  They were an HR nightmare IMO.


----------

